# Pari opportunità e Prostituzione



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

*Pari opportunità e Prostituzione*

L'attuale ministro delle Pari Opportunità si accinge ad affrontare un tema scottante: La prostituzione.

Finalmente la persona giusta al posto giusto.
Cosa ne sapeva la povera Merlin di mignotte? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Finalmente abbiamo una "tecnica" al governo!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> L'attuale ministro delle Pari Opportunità si accinge ad affrontare un tema scottante: La prostituzione.
> 
> Finalmente la persona giusta al posto giusto.
> Cosa ne sapeva la povera Merlin di mignotte?
> ...


Ha già dichiarato che sul tema preferisce tacere e ascoltare, per farsi le idee più chiare... in pratica, acqua in bocca...


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

non so quanto sia preparata, 
immagino che ci sia chi lo è molto più di lei, ma darle della prostituta mi pare fuori luogo


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> L'attuale ministro delle Pari Opportunità si accinge ad affrontare un tema scottante: La prostituzione.
> 
> Finalmente la persona giusta al posto giusto.
> Cosa ne sapeva la povera Merlin di mignotte?
> ...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non so quanto sia preparata,
> immagino che ci sia chi lo è molto più di lei, ma darle della prostituta mi pare fuori luogo


Sicuramente si... oltretutto non credo guadagnino come lei...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> L'attuale ministro delle Pari Opportunità si accinge ad affrontare un tema scottante: La prostituzione.
> 
> Finalmente la persona giusta al posto giusto.
> Cosa ne sapeva la povera Merlin di mignotte?
> ...


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente si... oltretutto non credo guadagnino come lei...


Già. Non le manteniamo noi.
Sinceramente certe donne, come certi uomini, non saprei proprio come definirli.
Fare il ministro non significa giocare a zibbidì e zibbidè con il vestitino nuovo. Questo vale anche per i colleghi uomini.

Non credo che un altro paese europeo(non parlo degli stati sudamericani) avrebbe accettato una cosa simile.

poi ognuno ha le sue opinioni...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Non le manteniamo noi.
> Sinceramente certe donne, come certi uomini, non saprei proprio come definirli.
> Fare il ministro non significa giocare a zibbidì e zibbidè con il vestitino nuovo. Questo vale anche per i colleghi uomini.
> 
> ...


Credo che ormai anche gli stati sudamericani ci abbiano superato da un pezzo...in compenso, abbiamo i parlamentari più pagati al mondo.


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che ormai anche gli stati sudamericani ci hanno superato da un pezzo...in compenso, abbiamo i parlamentari più pagati al mondo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Non le manteniamo noi.
> Sinceramente certe donne, come certi uomini, non saprei proprio come definirli.
> Fare il ministro non significa giocare a zibbidì e zibbidè con il vestitino nuovo. Questo vale anche per i colleghi uomini.
> 
> ...


indubbiamente


se hai la sicurezza che lei svolga così il suo ruolo fai bene a lamentartene, l'insulto, però  è gratuito


----------



## ranatan (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Non le manteniamo noi.
> Sinceramente certe donne, come certi uomini, non saprei proprio come definirli.
> Fare il ministro non significa giocare a zibbidì e zibbidè con il vestitino nuovo. Questo vale anche per i colleghi uomini.
> 
> ...


La nostra cara "ministra" è la stessa che tempo fa disse che 
"non c’è nessuna ragione per la quale lo Stato debba riconoscere le coppie omosessuali, visto che costituzionalmente sono sterili."...
A me non interessa che servizietti si è fatto fare da lei il cavaliere...ma che almeno avesse avuto la decenza di ricompensarla in altro modo...poteva metterla a condurre qualche programma becero sulle sue reti mediaset, tanto una cagata in più o in meno non avrebbe fatto differenza


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La nostra cara "ministra" è la stessa che tempo fa disse che
> "non c’è nessuna ragione per la quale lo Stato debba riconoscere le coppie omosessuali, visto che costituzionalmente sono sterili."...
> *A me non interessa che servizietti si è fatto fare da lei il cavaliere...ma che almeno avesse avuto la decenza di ricompensarla in altro modo...poteva metterla a condurre qualche programma becero sulle sue reti mediaset, tanto una cagata in più o in meno non avrebbe fatto differenza*


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> indubbiamente
> 
> 
> se hai la sicurezza che lei svolga così il suo ruolo fai bene a lamentartene, l'insulto, però è gratuito


 
Peccato che non sia senza spese anche la sua incompetenza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Purtroppo certi soggetti costano allo Stato. Non sono gratuiti.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che ormai anche gli stati sudamericani ci abbiano superato da un pezzo...in compenso, abbiamo i parlamentari più pagati al mondo.


Hai firmato la petizione per i compagni in Peru'?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

io trovo che questa campagna tutta al femminile contro la carfagna sia penosa e indice di brutti tempi-
Mai visto tante donne così compatte contro le abitudini sessuali di ministri maschi.
In soldoni: che caxxo vi frega a chi questa ha ciucciato? con chi ha ciucciato e dove ha ciucciato??
prima di dire che come ministra fa cacare fatela lavorare un attimo.
Ps. ho votato di pietro prima che partano i pomodori


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La nostra cara "ministra" è la stessa che tempo fa disse che
> "non c’è nessuna ragione per la quale lo Stato debba riconoscere le coppie omosessuali, visto che costituzionalmente sono sterili."...
> A me non interessa che servizietti si è fatto fare da lei il cavaliere...ma che almeno avesse avuto la decenza di ricompensarla in altro modo...poteva metterla a condurre qualche programma becero sulle sue reti mediaset, tanto una cagata in più o in meno non avrebbe fatto differenza


Ed è la stessa che ha tagliato i fondi per i consultori e le associazioni di accoglienzza alle donne e figli vittime di violenza, con motivazioni che sono agli atti.


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ed è la stessa che ha tagliato i fondi per i consultori e le associazioni di accoglienzza alle donne e figli vittime di violenza, con motivazioni che sono agli atti.


Questa non lo sapevo...


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io trovo che questa campagna tutta al femminile contro la carfagna sia penosa e indice di brutti tempi-
> Mai visto tante donne così compatte contro le abitudini sessuali di ministri maschi.
> In soldoni: che caxxo vi frega a chi questa ha ciucciato? con chi ha ciucciato e dove ha ciucciato??
> prima di dire che come ministra fa cacare fatela lavorare un attimo.
> Ps. ho votato di pietro prima che partano i pomodori


 
No cara, io ho parlato anche di colleghi uomini. Fanno pena pure loro!!!
Non volevo fare nomi, ma non credo che il ministro di giustizia, sia più preparato dell'ex valletta.
E' un insulto alla costituzione, allo stato, alle funzioni dello stato e a chi invece di sculettare un pò di mazzo se l'è fatto.

E  poi, il ministero, non è un banco di prova. Non  lo si offre ad uno perchè impari, ci si va solo dopo aver dimostrato di saper fare.


----------



## ranatan (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ed è la stessa che ha tagliato i fondi per i consultori e le associazioni di accoglienzza alle donne e figli vittime di violenza, con motivazioni che sono agli atti.


Non lo sapevo neanche io...ma chissà perchè la cosa non mi stupisce.
C'è poco da scherzare qui...


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

puttana vuol dire puttana. e non c'entra nulla con la competenza


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No cara, io ho parlato anche di colleghi uomini. Fanno pena pure loro!!!
> Non volevo fare nomi, ma non credo che il ministro di giustizia, sia più preparato dell'ex valletta.
> E' un insulto alla costituzione, allo stato, alle funzioni dello stato e a chi invece di sculettare un pò di mazzo se l'è fatto.
> 
> * E  poi, il ministero, non è un banco di prova. Non  lo si offre ad uno perchè impari, ci si va solo dopo aver dimostrato di saper fare*.


secondo questa logica il parlamento sarebbe quasi deserto.
e se permetti a me indigna molto di più che ci siano pregiudicati più che ex vallette


----------



## ranatan (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io trovo che questa campagna tutta al femminile contro la carfagna sia penosa e indice di brutti tempi-
> Mai visto tante donne così compatte contro le abitudini sessuali di ministri maschi.
> In soldoni: che caxxo vi frega a chi questa ha ciucciato? con chi ha ciucciato e dove ha ciucciato??
> prima di dire che come ministra fa cacare fatela lavorare un attimo.
> Ps. ho votato di pietro prima che partano i pomodori


Sinceramente se sapessi che è diventata ministro di un ministero così importante solo perchè sa fare bene i pompini al Presidente del consiglio un pò me ne fregherebbe.
La cosa mi farebbe un tantinello preoccupare...


----------



## ranatan (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo questa logica il parlamento sarebbe quasi deserto.
> e se permetti a me indigna molto di più che ci siano pregiudicati più che ex vallette


Certo, altrettanto preoccupante


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> puttana vuol dire puttana. e non c'entra nulla con la competenza


 
preferisco che mi si dica puttana, piuttosto che incompetente mangia a sbafo.
E comunque non ho nulla contro le prostitute. Quelle vere.


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo questa logica il parlamento sarebbe quasi deserto.
> e se permetti a me indigna molto di più che ci siano pregiudicati più che ex vallette


Sono mali che partono dallo stesso degrado.
Infatti io non salvo nessuno.


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo questa logica il parlamento sarebbe quasi deserto.
> e se permetti a me indigna molto di più che ci siano pregiudicati più che ex vallette


 
Se fosse meno frequentato e numeroso sarebbe un bene.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo questa logica il parlamento sarebbe quasi deserto.
> e se permetti a me indigna molto di più che ci siano pregiudicati più che ex vallette


certo


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Pregiudicati che nominano governi fatti di ex vallette.


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Pregiudicati che nominano governi fatti di ex vallette.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


a furia di farle chinare hai le faccine stanche


e falle riposare


----------



## MK (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a furia di farle chinare hai le *faccine stanche*
> 
> 
> e falle riposare


Fossero stanche solo le faccine...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a furia di farle chinare hai le faccine stanche
> 
> 
> e falle riposare













anche queste però le sto facendo rotolare parecchio..


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

le mie son tutte nuove di pacca 


aborro


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> le mie son tutte nuove di pacca
> 
> 
> aborro


è nel tuo dna.
risparmi anche sulle faccine...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è nel tuo dna.
> risparmi anche sulle faccine...


in compenso abbonda nei colori della firma abbinati all'avatar (la cagona..)


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è nel tuo dna.
> risparmi anche sulle faccine...


vero


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

vi piace il mio avatar?


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi piace il mio avatar?


carino


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a furia di farle chinare hai le faccine stanche
> 
> 
> e falle riposare


.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2008)

moderatrice della mutua
sei oltremodo ot


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> moderatrice della mutua
> sei oltremodo ot



ringrazia Iddio che c'è la mutua


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ed è la stessa che ha tagliato i fondi per i consultori e le associazioni di accoglienzza alle donne e figli vittime di violenza, con motivazioni che sono agli atti.


non solo, ha fatto anche di piu'.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2008)

Che Italia.. tze'... ci rifilano pure moderatrici riciclate...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che Italia.. tze'... ci rifilano pure moderatrici riciclate...


non si butta mai via niente!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

Qui c'e' l'articolo di cui parlava la Guzzanti

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2008/07/05/elmundo/i-01708762.htm


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non si butta mai via niente!!



E' quello che dicono dei maiali...


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui c'e' l'articolo di cui parlava la Guzzanti
> 
> http://www.clarin.com/diario/2008/07/05/elmundo/i-01708762.htm


non dice un benamato nulla di che ....... mah


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> non dice un benamato nulla di che ....... mah


Parla della storia del "pompino" al cavaliere


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parla della storia del "pompino" al cavaliere


si ok è nominato ....... ma non dice nulla ..... se non qualche pettegolezzo un tanto al kg


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> si ok è nominato ....... ma non dice nulla ..... se non qualche pettegolezzo un tanto al kg


Esatto ... e' quello che ai news ufficiali interessa di questi tempi per evitare l'informazione ai cittadini ... in poche parole si cazzeggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma chi se ne fotte del pisello del cavaliere.


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Esatto ... e' quello che ai news ufficiali interessa di questi tempi per evitare l'informazione ai cittadini ... in poche parole si cazzeggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, che sinceramente non vedo la tragedia (citata nell'articolo) di una persona impegnata che butta li una frase mongola a mo di complimento ...... sai quante volte è stato detto pure a me "se non fossi impegnato che ti farei"? 

non han mai fatto nulla


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No cara, io ho parlato anche di colleghi uomini. Fanno pena pure loro!!!
> Non volevo fare nomi, ma non credo che il ministro di giustizia, sia più preparato dell'ex valletta.
> E' un insulto alla costituzione, allo stato, alle funzioni dello stato e a chi invece di sculettare un pò di mazzo se l'è fatto.
> 
> E poi, il ministero, non è un banco di prova. Non lo si offre ad uno perchè impari, ci si va solo dopo aver dimostrato di saper fare.


iris, se guardiamo al passato, vi erano personaggi che passavano da fare il ministro di quello a fare il ministro di questo ogni sei mesi...e certamente in quanto a competenze ne avevano tanto quanto la carfagna...

Da sempre i tecnici nei vari ministeri son quelli che fanno il vero lavoro senza apparire....tant'è che spesso anche al cambio di un governo spesso restano al loro posto!


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai firmato la petizione per i compagni in Peru'?


...ehhh???


----------



## Iris (11 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> iris, se guardiamo al passato, vi erano personaggi che passavano da fare il ministro di quello a fare il ministro di questo ogni sei mesi...e certamente in quanto a competenze ne avevano tanto quanto la carfagna...
> 
> Da sempre i tecnici nei vari ministeri son quelli che fanno il vero lavoro senza apparire....tant'è che spesso anche al cambio di un governo spesso restano al loro posto!


Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma i politici di un tempo, che fossero di un partito, o dell'altro, venivano da scuole di partito, dai sindacati, non dai corridoi di Mediaset (ho detto corridoi e non camere da letto-non mi piacciono i girotondi di Grillo e non li frequento)...insomma non possiamo confrontare i discutibili Fanfani, Andreotti, Cossiga, Craxi (non li menziono tutti perchè sarebbe una lista lunga), che pur con molte colpe, non erano dei tecnici, ma erano dei politici.
Ogni dicastero si è sempre avvalso di un pool di tecnici (sarebbe opportuno), ma il ministro non era solo un burattino.

Io comunque non ce l'ho solo con la Carfagna (è carne bruciata ormai), ma con un governo strafottente che neanche si preoccupa di nascondere particolari della vita intima, che sono sempre stati coperti da pudore e riservatezza, e non volontariamente sbattuti in piazza dagli stessi protagonisti.
Ti ricordo, che se uno non vuol far sapere certe cose, non le fa sapere. Infatti i veri reati del nostro eroe, noi non li conosciamo.
E qui chiudo, perchè si rischia di diventare volgari, anche perchè l'oggetto di cui si discute è volgare ed inaccettabile.


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma i politici di un tempo, che fossero di un partito, o dell'altro, venivano da scuole di partito, dai sindacati, non dai corridoi di Mediaset (ho detto corridoi e non camere da letto-non mi piacciono i girotondi di Grillo e non li frequento)...insomma non possiamo confrontare i discutibili Fanfani, Andreotti, Cossiga, Craxi (non li menziono tutti perchè sarebbe una lista lunga), che pur con molte colpe, non erano dei tecnici, ma erano dei politici.
> Ogni dicastero si è sempre avvalso di un pool di tecnici (sarebbe opportuno), ma il ministro non era solo un burattino.
> 
> Io comunque non ce l'ho solo con la Carfagna (è carne bruciata ormai), ma con un governo strafottente che neanche si preoccupa di nascondere particolari della vita intima, che sono sempre stati coperti da pudore e riservatezza, e non volontariamente sbattuti in piazza dagli stessi protagonisti.
> ...



Basta ed avanza cio' che gia sappiamo


----------



## MK (11 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma i politici di un tempo, che fossero di un partito, o dell'altro, venivano da scuole di partito, dai sindacati, non dai corridoi di Mediaset (ho detto corridoi e non camere da letto-non mi piacciono i girotondi di Grillo e non li frequento)...insomma *non possiamo confrontare i discutibili Fanfani, Andreotti, Cossiga, Craxi* (non li menziono tutti perchè sarebbe una lista lunga), che pur con molte colpe, non erano dei tecnici, ma erano dei politici.
> Ogni dicastero si è sempre avvalso di un pool di tecnici (sarebbe opportuno), ma il ministro non era solo un burattino.
> 
> Io comunque non ce l'ho solo con la Carfagna (è carne bruciata ormai), ma con un governo strafottente che neanche si preoccupa di nascondere particolari della vita intima, che sono sempre stati coperti da pudore e riservatezza, e non volontariamente sbattuti in piazza dagli stessi protagonisti.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma i politici di un tempo, che fossero di un partito, o dell'altro, venivano da scuole di partito, dai sindacati, non dai corridoi di Mediaset (ho detto corridoi e non camere da letto-non mi piacciono i girotondi di Grillo e non li frequento)...insomma non possiamo confrontare i discutibili Fanfani, Andreotti, Cossiga, Craxi (non li menziono tutti perchè sarebbe una lista lunga), che pur con molte colpe, non erano dei tecnici, ma erano dei politici.
> Ogni dicastero si è sempre avvalso di un pool di tecnici (sarebbe opportuno), ma il ministro non era solo un burattino.
> 
> Io comunque non ce l'ho solo con la Carfagna (è carne bruciata ormai), ma con un governo strafottente che neanche si preoccupa di nascondere particolari della vita intima, che sono sempre stati coperti da pudore e riservatezza, e non volontariamente sbattuti in piazza dagli stessi protagonisti.
> ...


Temo che quelli per cui è stato processato finora, in realtà siano "bagatelle"... ma anche se così fosse, non li si conoscerà mai. 
Resta quel "...Mangano, un eroe...", restano frammenti di interviste...
Ma speriamo non sia così... e che le corruzioni siano davvero il peggio.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma i politici di un tempo, che fossero di un partito, o dell'altro, venivano da scuole di partito, dai sindacati, non dai corridoi di Mediaset (ho detto corridoi e non camere da letto-non mi piacciono i girotondi di Grillo e non li frequento)...insomma non possiamo confrontare i discutibili Fanfani, Andreotti, Cossiga, Craxi (non li menziono tutti perchè sarebbe una lista lunga), che pur con molte colpe, non erano dei tecnici, ma erano dei politici.
> Ogni dicastero si è sempre avvalso di un pool di tecnici (sarebbe opportuno), ma il ministro non era solo un burattino.
> 
> Io comunque non ce l'ho solo con la Carfagna (è carne bruciata ormai), ma con un governo strafottente che neanche si preoccupa di nascondere particolari della vita intima, che sono sempre stati coperti da pudore e riservatezza, e non volontariamente sbattuti in piazza dagli stessi protagonisti.
> ...


Se la politica è ormai peggio del bar dello sport è perchè TUTTI gli attuali protagonisti son di infimo livello...

Se prima non saltavano fuori certi verminai era anche perchè vi era la consapevolezza che a scendere su quel terreno ad andare a puttane era tutto il sistema...perchè oggi a me...domani a te!

Questa è la colpa (o il merito) di chi ha confuso il palco della politica per il palcoscenico o il tendone di un circo...


----------



## Old lele51 (12 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No cara, io ho parlato anche di colleghi uomini. Fanno pena pure loro!!!
> Non volevo fare nomi, ma non credo che il ministro di giustizia, sia più preparato dell'ex valletta.
> E' un insulto alla costituzione, allo stato, alle funzioni dello stato e a chi invece di sculettare un pò di mazzo se l'è fatto.
> 
> * E  poi, il ministero, non è un banco di prova. Non  lo si offre ad uno perchè impari, ci si va solo dopo aver dimostrato di saper fare.*


*

















*


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> [/color][/b]


 
straquoto lele che straquota iris che applaudo dalla prima all'ultima riga.


Vi penzo pimpi..ma non ho tempo che vorrei..

vi abbraccio .

micio.


----------



## Old lele51 (13 Luglio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> straquoto lele che straquota iris che applaudo dalla prima all'ultima riga.
> 
> 
> Vi penzo pimpi..ma non ho tempo che vorrei..
> ...


Micio, non lavorare tanto... entra più spesso... ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2008)

*mah...*

Una cosa é certa, fra questo governo e quello prima, se dovessi fare un nome meritevoile mi avarrei della facoltà di non rispondere. 
Esistono i peggio, quelli pittoreschi, quelli strafottenti, ma io tenbgo sempre d'occhio quelli che sanno stare nell'ombra, defilati, e che sono i "mestieranti della politica"..fra quelli il più pulito ha la scabbia.... e nella migliore delle ipotesi sono colpevoli di indecenti "salti della quaglia" e parlo a Parlamento presente a tutto tondo.
Bruja


----------

